

Ask HN: Review my startup: Trendero.com - wallacrw

http://bit.ly/bnP7ll<p>Trendero is the best place on the web to find exciting new things that are gaining attention around the world. Use our customized map interface to create, report on and discover breaking lifestyle trends happening right now, anywhere on the globe. Top indie bands in Western Europe, underground films in Asia, the most talked-about web destinations in Latin America; these and other lifestyle trends are on trendero.com, right now, where you can find what you need to live like a global insider.<p>CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR TECHNICAL CO-FOUNDERS.  Have great user feedback and detailed plans for a version 2.0, including mobile app, social media API integration, etc.  Message me if interested.
======
Scott_MacGregor
I like this. I can see this catching on. For the "Report a Trend" input
feature, you might want to consider having some artwork done to make it a
little more friendly looking. To me it looks very much like input your credit
card number here, and the rest of the page has a more trendy modern friendly
look. You would want it to match the rest of the site, but not blend in too
much. Maybe do a focus group and get some feedback on 3 or 4 designs for it.

I like this idea, and I think you are possibly onto something big here.
Iterate!

([edit] I can see this thread has been pending without much activity for a
couple of hours. You might want to try reposting later in the day when more of
the guys are online in here. This seems like a good idea, it deserves some
exposure.)

~~~
pedalpete
The site is nice and clean looking, but I agree with Scott that it lacks a bit
of energy,vibrancy & passion.

I'd hope that with the market you are going after, you may be able to inject
some of that trendyness into your site's look.

best of luck

